# Solicitors seeking opportunity in UAE



## Paul1977 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,


I am a solicitor with five years PQE in commercial and professional indemnity litigation. I currently work in-house for a multinational insurance company. I am based in Dublin but I'm also qualified in England and Wales.

I was wondering if anyone could advise on any of the following;

1. What opportunities may exist for someone of my experience and where?;
2. What are the best employment agencies to register with to get started on finding a role?;
3. Is it necessary to travel to the UAE for interviews per hour they conducted in London or another city in Europe?
4. Is there anything else I should be doing in order to advance things?


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i would ask the uk solicitors here such as trowers and hamlin, reedsmith etc and see what is what.


----------



## Paul1977 (Feb 4, 2014)

hi busybee2, many thanks for your advice. It's much appreciated.


----------

